

Ask HN: What equity should I ask for as a first employee? - elbear

I&#x27;m the first employee besides the founder who is also a developer. We&#x27;ve just decided to do a rewrite of the application that we were working on and I realized I should ask for some equity. How much should I ask for?
======
michaelpinto
That's something you should negotiate before you're an employee.

~~~
elbear
Does that mean that I have no option now?

